# Upgrading headers and enabling nptl

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Some time ago I tried to upgrade my headers and re-emerge glibc with nptl enabled. The result was not pretty, i.e., only a console with faded grey on black text and, to get anything done (like going back to where I was before), I had to switch consoles constantly so that the one I was working on would refresh.

Well, I'll be able to use a laptop this go around and use ssh so that, even if things do go wrong, it won't be a pain to recover my system.

So, the big question is how do I prevent this from happening or fix it when it does? I tried searching the forums and looked at the migration docs, but couldn't see anything that I failed to do which may have resulted in the problem. Is there a nice how-to on the subject?

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Just a quick additional question. Last time I did this I maanged not to be able to boot into my LiveCD as the headers were different. I understand why this is, but what LiveCD should I download and burn so that I will have a means to rescue my system should things go awry (I'd prefer getting it via bittorrent)?

Edit:

Well, found the bittorrent files (easy enough), though I am not sure which I ought to download for a rescue CD. I'm running a pentium 4, though noticed there were x86, 686, and Pentium 4 distributions. Any advice would be appreciated.

Best,

AlexLast edited by evoweiss on Thu Dec 02, 2004 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chunderbunny

I doubt there is a how-to since normally all you have to do is unmerge linux-headers, emerge linux26-headers then remerge glibc with nptl enabled.

----------

## evoweiss

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

> I doubt there is a how-to since normally all you have to do is unmerge linux-headers, emerge linux26-headers then remerge glibc with nptl enabled.

 

Ok, I'll give that another shot. If I should run into the same problem, I'll poke around a bit given that I'll have the ability to do so. From what I've seen, I suspect I may have to re-emerge the nvidia drivers. My fingers are crossed.

Best,

Alex

----------

## evoweiss

Hi,

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

> I doubt there is a how-to since normally all you have to do is unmerge linux-headers, emerge linux26-headers then remerge glibc with nptl enabled.

 

I just tried this and it didn't work out as planned. The emerges went fine and upon running /lib/libc.so.6 I got the following which seems to suggest the headers were built with nptl:

```

GNU C Library 20040808 release version 2.3.4, by Roland McGrath et al.

Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Compiled by GNU CC version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6).

Compiled on a Linux 2.6.8 system on 2004-12-04.

Available extensions:

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        Native POSIX Threads Library by Ulrich Drepper et al

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

Thread-local storage support included.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/bugs.html>.

```

However, upon rebooting Xorg failed to start-up. When I typed in startx to try and get it working I got the following error:

```
X: relocation error: X: symbol __guard, version GLIBC_2.3.2 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference

giving up.

xinit:  Connection refused (errno 111):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```

I tried re-emerging nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx followed by opengl-update nvidia, but that didn't do the trick either as I got the same error when I tried running xorg.

Any ideas on what to do? I'm back on the old headers and all seems to be working now.

Best,

Alex

----------

## Sodki

there seems to be a problem with the action of emerging the lateste kernel headers and re-emerging glibc. check this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261679

----------

## Cintra

Hei evoweiss

Unfortunately there seems to be little interest in this problem.. I tagged similar errors onto the following thread 2 days ago, but I think its dead

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1836747#1836747/lib/tls/libc.so.6

# /lib/tls/libc.so.6 should display 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> GNU C Library 20041102 release version 2.3.4, by Roland McGrath et al.
> 
> Copyright (C) 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> ...

 

I don't even have /lib/tls/ and I would guess you don't either..

Hopefully someone in this forum can help, tho perhaps the Portage forum would have been better choice[/quote]

regards

----------

## Cintra

Looks as though I should be happy nptl didn't create /lib/tls/ ref the disasters reported on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=261679 ...

According to one idea, having both nptl and nptlonly USE flags in make.conf might have saved me.

If anyone is interested I have a stable system running..

```

glibc in Slot 2.2: 2.3.4.20041102

linux26-headers in Slot i686-pc-linux-gnu: 2.6.8.1-r1

gcc in Slot i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4: 3.4.3

development-sources in Slot 2.6.10_rc3: 2.6.10_rc3

```

mvh

EDIT ref help also from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1854936#1854936 I am happy to report NPTL is finally installed OK - after enmerging and re-merging linux26-headers, running glibc, gcc, xorg-x11 and glibc a second time without nptlonly - I finally got the right /lib/tls/libc.so.6 output  :Smile: 

----------

